# White Soft Silicone Tubing



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I could not find it in Canada. It is much more convenient to use for many purposes.

Just in case somebody needs it.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/white-soft-silicone-tubing-sold-by-the-foot.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Go to Homedepot. They have it in the humidifier section.

Correction... its PVC tubing.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Got mine on Aliexpress.com

3.3ft (1m) Silicone Tube Food Grade Hose Tube 3/10"(8mm) ID 1/2"(12mm) OD
for $7.99USD shipping included

Shipping time took 3 weeks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

manhtu said:


> Got mine on Aliexpress.com
> 
> 3.3ft (1m) Silicone Tube Food Grade Hose Tube 3/10"(8mm) ID 1/2"(12mm) OD
> for $7.99USD shipping included
> ...


where you were before???

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

didn't know anyone else were looking for some


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

manhtu said:


> didn't know anyone else were looking for some


for 4 years using crappy vinyl hose for WC, which always tried to get from the basket made me crazy 

Now I am fine 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

A bit late but thought i'd share some info on some silicone tubing I picked up locally last Thursday.. This place is just off Allen road and Sheppard and they sell 3/8" and 1/2" (ID) silicone tubing for very reasonable prices compared to BRS. http://torontobrewing.ca/index.php/heavy-wall-silicone-hose.html

They also have some large heavy duty brushes that should work for cleaning out our plumbing - I expect I"ll have to trim down the bristles but it should work nonetheless. 
http://torontobrewing.ca/index.php/carboy-brush.html


----------

